# Netflix report suggests Comcast and Verizon FiOS speeds are slipping



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix report suggests Comcast and Verizon FiOS speeds are slipping*

Netflix's latest ISP speed report is out and compared to what we've seen before, there are a few surprises. Comcast and Verizon FiOS have dropped quite a bit in the last four months, while Google Fiber is once again at the top of the heap. Neither Comcast nor Verizon have slumped to DSL speeds, but given Comcast's history with net neutrality and Big Red's stake in Redbox, some might call their decreased data rates into question....

Full Story Here


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm trying to find an article I read last week where a guy proved that Comcast was throttling his Netflix streaming. His solution was to use VPN which evidently blocks Comcast from identifying Netflix as the streaming agent.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

dmspen said:



> I'm trying to find an article I read last week where a guy proved that Comcast was throttling his Netflix streaming. His solution was to use VPN which evidently blocks Comcast from identifying Netflix as the streaming agent.


What would comcast gain by blocking netflix?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> What would comcast gain by blocking netflix?


Netflix is a competitor.....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> What would comcast gain by blocking netflix?


Mindshare and an enormous amount of subscription TV revenues; specifically those coming from premium movie plexes. Comcast appears to be asking $23.95 for one movie plex per month (the price goes down with additional plexes).

Any time customers (or potential customers) find ways around subscribing to Comcast's TV offerings, Comcast loses.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Mindshare and an enormous amount of subscription TV revenues; specifically those coming from premium movie plexes. Comcast appears to be asking $23.95 for one movie plex per month (the price goes down with additional plexes).
> 
> Any time customers (or potential customers) find ways around subscribing to Comcast's TV offerings, Comcast loses.


if net neutrality goes away, ISPs such as Comcast could ask us (customers) or DirecTV for more money to stream DirecTV content

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Also, if Comcast knows people are using streaming more, they can then up the price for 'full bandwidth' or other nonsense. They already cap most accounts at 25 gb per month. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> They already cap most accounts at 25 gb per month.


Comcast clearly states that they are NOT capping and when they were contemplating it, the cap was 250GB.

They are obviously throttling, but that should not be confused with capping.

https://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/non-trial-how-can-you-suspend-it/


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

Certain states/markets are being capped. I've gotten a call for the past two months stating I was close to hitting the cap. 

Kevin D.


----------

